# Roadside Chicken



## LarryWolfe (Jul 16, 2005)

Just got done doing 2 chickens, halved.  I used Bryan's soon to be famous recipe for this chicken.  Let me tell you, this stuff is da bomb!  Also did a few ABT's.


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 16, 2005)

Hello Larry where could I find the recipe? The chicken look very good I only wish that I had a moniter the would let me be able to taste what looks so good.

Thanks For shareing,
Missing Link.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 16, 2005)

Great looking grub there Larry. What's that funny wire thing in the third pic? I'm lit like a ram jet after today's cater. You missed out Jack. Open bar and top shelf. I'm going to feel it in the morning. Oh, BTW No foil? :grin:


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 16, 2005)

What the hell is oozing out of those ABT's??


----------



## Griff (Jul 17, 2005)

My ABT's do that same oozing thing. Maybe I'm stuffing too much in 'em?

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 17, 2005)

nothing wrong with a little ooze.  The cheese is rendering, and has just left it's plateau.  This can take a while, but it's ESSENTIAL for tender abt's.  


Looks like I gotta try Bryan's chicken...everyone seems to love it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 17, 2005)

The stuff oozing out was the filling.  That was the first time I've made ABT's, I usually had my own version.  But I like the ABT version better now.  The bacon I used was a little on the thick side so they cooked a bit longer than they should have to finish the bacon.

Bryan S. gave me the recipe for the chicken.  I don't wanna give out his recipes without asking him first.  He didn't tell me it was a secret or anything but I'd like to ask him first.  If you've ever stopped at one of those stands on the side of the road where they're cooking chicken over coals and basting every couple minute, this is it.  Very good simple stuff!

Pig's, the wire is the probe for the thermoter.  Gotta be safe with chicken!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 17, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Glad you liked it Bud.  =D>  We keep no secretes here.  :welcm:



Okay....post the recipe! Good looking stuff Larry. I did ABT's yesterday also and my kids gobbled them down. I've got a few left over that I'm gonna try to broil to re-heat to see how they come out.


----------



## oompappy (Jul 17, 2005)

Is it the same as the Fireman Fund-Raiser recipe?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 17, 2005)

So....how about the recipe????


----------



## oompappy (Jul 17, 2005)

I think it's a national security issue.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 17, 2005)

oompappy said:
			
		

> I think it's a national security issue.



Which would explain why Larry got it and we didn't!  #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 17, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 17, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2g1mfxuw]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nick, Your not going to put gravy on it are you.  [/quote:2g1mfxuw]

I have to read the recipe first, then I decide on gravy or not. mm:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 17, 2005)

Sounds like a winner to me! Thanks, BTW, no gravy for that, it sounds like it will be a juicey as can be!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 17, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Sounds like a winner to me! Thanks, BTW, no gravy for that, it sounds like it will be a juicey as can be!



Nick you hit the nail on the head.  You almost needed a bib to eat it, it was so moist.


----------

